# Who can certify photocopies in India



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am preparing for skills assessment by ACS. Can you pls advise who can certify photocopies in India? Also who is eligible to translate marksheets/degrees in regional languages?

Looking forward to your inputs.


----------



## Bad_english (Feb 17, 2017)

Advocate who do Notary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am preparing for skills assessment by ACS. Can you pls advise who can certify photocopies in India? Also who is eligible to translate marksheets/degrees in regional languages?
> 
> Looking forward to your inputs.


Notary

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzsubash (Oct 1, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A government official who is in minimum of gazette rank and above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks all for your responses.

Does it require a "Valid Outside India" stamp also on the photocopies? OR "Certified True copy" is enough?


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Thanks all for your responses.
> 
> Does it require a "Valid Outside India" stamp also on the photocopies? OR "Certified True copy" is enough?


The notary guy convinced me to put that stamp to earn more money. I agreed as I was unwilling to take the risk. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

arup.chaudhury said:


> The notary guy convinced me to put that stamp to earn more money. I agreed as I was unwilling to take the risk.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Hi..you mean you had both "Valid Outside India" and "Certified true Copy" both stamped on the documents?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arup.chaudhury (May 12, 2017)

Satty106 said:


> Hi..you mean you had both "Valid Outside India" and "Certified true Copy" both stamped on the documents?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes. No harm in providing extra though not required. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Certified true copy is enough


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> Certified true copy is enough


AITSL (Assessment Authority for Seconday School Teachers) says " Certified True Copy Of the Original Document" in the brochure.
Sounds silly but does it have to also have "of the original document"? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## auslover35 (Jun 27, 2016)

Friend

Don’t worry , Both meaning are same. U are in the starting stage, that s why u are worried about these small things . In future many paper works are pending , and many small questions like this come in our mind. The paper assessing thier have enough sense to understand the meaning. Lol


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

rasinghb said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am preparing for skills assessment by ACS. Can you pls advise who can certify photocopies in India? Also who is eligible to translate marksheets/degrees in regional languages?
> 
> Looking forward to your inputs.


Notary

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Satty106 (Jul 29, 2017)

auslover35 said:


> Friend
> 
> Don’t worry , Both meaning are same. U are in the starting stage, that s why u are worried about these small things . In future many paper works are pending , and many small questions like this come in our mind. The paper assessing thier have enough sense to understand the meaning. Lol


Well they mean same, I know. World isnt complete without senseless people my friend☺

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

